# session fall cologne, no. 2



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. November 2006)

Hey Boys.
Schlage vor am Sonntag 12.11. eine kleine köln session zu starten. Also falls das wetter es noch zulässt. Bin ja seit kurzem wieder trialmäßig unterwegs, und bin heiß auf ne coole session, also wer wäre da dabei??

Treffpunkt zwischen 11 und 11:30 am vorm Hbf in Köln. 

Na wie wärs??


----------



## trialsrider (1. November 2006)

YEAH DUDE!



Bin dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (1. November 2006)

ich denke ich werde auch da sein


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. November 2006)

Die BS crew wäre auch dabei... haben An diesem WE noch nen paar andere dinge in Köln zu erledigen... klartext...sind von Freitag bis Sonntag da!!!

Also WE...10.11 - 12.11


----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2006)

GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL! das wird mal sooo ultra! 
Beide Felixe werden auch dabei sein müssen!  
das wird sooo rocken!  

was ist mit den essener Jungs kommt ihr auch?
Thebasstian, semmel und so weiter??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. November 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Die BS crew wäre auch dabei... haben An diesem WE noch nen paar andere dinge in Köln zu erledigen... klartext...sind von Freitag bis Sonntag da!!!
> 
> Also WE...10.11 - 12.11



yeah man geil.
das freut mich.
ey dann musste mir mal ne kleine privatstunde zum bunnyhop geben.... Habe huete schon fleißig geübt...

yeah geile sache.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. November 2006)

kein ding..abe hast doch das "geheime video" da sieht man doch perfekt wie er geht  oder nicht?


----------



## Futzy (2. November 2006)

komme vielleicht auch   
mal schauen ob ich da zeit hab


----------



## Levelboss (2. November 2006)

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, aber auch wenn nicht haben wir in Köln ja noch ein trocknes Plätzchen.
ich bin natürlich auch dabei


----------



## bikersemmel (2. November 2006)

HI,
ja das klingt super. 
Wir essener wären dann denke ich mal nur Sonntag dabei.
Muss Sa arbeiten.

Werde die crew mal instruieren und mein Auto vollladen.

Andere Sache: hat nochjemand bisher Probleme mit dem Tryall Freilauf gehabt? bei meinem ist glaube ich ne Sperrklinke im Eimer.
Kann man den auseinanderschrauben ohne dass einem alle Sperrklinken und vorallem die 108 Einrastpunkte entgegenkommen und dann überall rumliegen

Gruß Semmel


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. November 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> kein ding..abe hast doch das "geheime video" da sieht man doch perfekt wie er geht  oder nicht?



ja man. das "geheime" video hab cih mir ungefähr 100mal angesehn und auch huetee 1000 mla ein und die selbe mauer gebunnied, mit halber und viertel....geht ab....muss ma halt pusche wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. November 2006)

sag ja...wenn du technik fragen hast...bist bei mir an der richtigen ADresse... solang es um 20" geht


----------



## Futzy (5. November 2006)

Wo ist die Skaterhalle in Köln !?!
Wie weit ist die vom Hauptbahnhof weg ??


----------



## KermitB4 (5. November 2006)

So wies ausschaut kommen 2 Frammersbacher - Anfänger (ich und mein Kumpel auch noch mit dazu). Wir würden am Samstag nachmittag anreisen, trialen, party machen, am nächsten tag wieder trialen.

Wir suchen nur noch eine Schlafmöglichkeit


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2006)

top, dann kommen ja einige zusammen......hoffe das es wetter auch hält. wird bestimmt top.


----------



## Tohamas (5. November 2006)

Tag zusammen,
nehmt ihr den auch Spanner mit?
Bin bis jetzt noch nicht ernsthaft Trial gefahren, hopse nur ein bisschen auf meinem MTB durch die Gegend.
Fänds interessant, mal ein paar Trialisten kennenzulernen und n bisschen was abzugucken...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2006)

gucken is erlaubt und kost nix........ klar gar kein ding....immer gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (5. November 2006)

Kannst ja dann Filmen und Fotos machen, die dann ins netz kommen!

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (5. November 2006)

Felix M wird denk ich ne Video Kamera mitbringen und der Phil ne Photo kamera!
Das reicht ja dann denk ich Medien mäßig!   

ich freu mich drauf! 


martin


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. November 2006)

Hallooooooooooo... GLOTZ kommt wie immer auch mit... das sollte wohl passen


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

Glotz MUSS einfach mit!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. November 2006)

also ich würde auch am sonntag gern kommen! vorm hbf um 11.30 uhr oder wie?
und zum samstag... wollt ihr da wirklich trialen? ich meine ihr seit in köln und naja der 11.11 sagt euch ja wohl schon was?... karnevals beginn!!
glaube da ist sehr viel los in köln...
bis dann flo
freue mich!


----------



## koxxrider (6. November 2006)

klar fahren wir samstag auch


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

Wir werden erst am Sonntag am Start sein. Wir kommen zu 2. und werden warscheinlich den Pokal für die weiteste Anreise gewinnen. 

Also wann und wo?

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. November 2006)

und bremen - Baunschweig und dann nach Köln ist wahrscheinlich nen Katzensprung ...ja nee..is klar 

PS: ich liebe Pokale


----------



## trialsrider (6. November 2006)

Also ich würde sagen :
Sonntag : 11:00Uhr - 11:30Uhr....HBF!!!! 


ich freu mich schon soooo!! das wird geil!  

martin


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

@ Martin, vergess deine große klappe nicht, ich nehm meine auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (6. November 2006)

Heyho....


Yeah..Sonntag ist gut  

Weil können nämlich auch nur Sonntag  

Wird wohl richtig voll,wa  


MFG


----------



## glotz (6. November 2006)

kennst doch die braunschweiger!! ich bin eh immer voll!!


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (6. November 2006)

Jo also Max und ich aus Schatthausen sind zu 90% auch am Start

So ne große Session am Ende des Jahres kann man sich ja fast nich entgehen lassen  

Also dann bis Sonntag 

grüße Matze


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

Das ist noch garnicht DIE große Session!

die Jahresabschluss-Session muss wieder in FFM starten, gell Max!?

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. November 2006)

wie cih ganz am anfang schon geschrieben habe treffpunkt um 11, jedoch für parkplatz suchenden und stau steher und verfahrer ist eine manko zeit von 30min vorgesehen......also zwischen 11 und 11.30. das wird top...

ja man, die x-mas session ist traditionsgemäß wieder in FFM.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. November 2006)

Party on Jungs-....







achja...und wenn wir einen trinken gehen... dann seht euch vor...es könnte heiß mit uns werden 
BS Rockz


----------



## trialsrider (8. November 2006)

Ja geil!  

wollt ihr denn dann Samstag in Köln weggehen oder was jungens?? 
ich sach nur tagsüber würds da schlimm sein 11.11  

Aber abends müsste ja wieder alles mehr oder weniger normal sein!

Also ich wäre vlt mit paar leuten abends mit auf pachty suche also sagt mal bescheid!  

martin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. November 2006)

sooo mädelz, flüge sind gebucht 
nun muss ich nurnoch eine übernachtungsmöglichkit finden.


----------



## Futzy (8. November 2006)

Das werden ja ricjtig viele !! Immer mehr 
Wie gesagt ich bin dabei !! Ich komme aber nur am sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. November 2006)

ja sonntag is ja auch die session.....alles andere is pillepalle....


----------



## KermitB4 (8. November 2006)

SONNTAG WIRD DER HÄMMER! 

gibt es auch überdachte Plätze falls es feucht werden sollte ?

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. November 2006)

also nochmal für Doofe... Session ist Sonntag..und Samstag geht nichts ausser Abends saufen...ähm.. etwas trinken gehen?!?


----------



## trialsrider (9. November 2006)

Wo wolle ma denn hin? Diamonds? Nachtflug? Halle? Rohnburg? 

is alles dick zum bisschen trinken und mit dem anderen geschlecht "reden" 

martin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. November 2006)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=21530


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. November 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=21530



Is mir ganz recht, da ich eh nicht kann.

Allerdings würde ich mich auf solche Prognosen nicht verlassen. Ich schau immer hier
http://www.wdr.de/themen/wdrwetter/regenradar.phtml?flash=1
rein. Anhand des Regenradars und des Satellittenbildes kann man kurzfristig erfahren, ob´s nur bedeckt ist oder Regen zu erwarten ist.

Ansonsten viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. November 2006)

achwas. der wettergott meint es eh gut mit uns, der wird uns gutes wetter machen, wartets ab.....das wird.


----------



## Lutz1 (10. November 2006)

Wenn das Wetter gut ist kann ich nach Kaiserslautern mitgenommen werden und bin auch dabei.


----------



## trialsrider (10. November 2006)

aaaargh! mein bremshebel ist seit vorgestern angeblich aufm
weg von Köln aus zu mir...! Wenn der bis morgen nicht da ist
wird wohl für mich nix aus der Session!    

martin


----------



## Futzy (10. November 2006)

Kamikatzerider 
Bist du vom doc-team ?


----------



## DH Kierspe (10. November 2006)

Hi 
komme wahrscheinlich auch mit meinem trainer am sonntag
bis wann soll es denn gehen???
und wie viele fahren ung. mit?
Gruß
Moritz


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. November 2006)

open end.
und es werden bestimmt sehr viele und es wird sehr geil.....
mit trainer....top....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. November 2006)

Futzy schrieb:


> Kamikatzerider
> Bist du vom doc-team ?




nein aber der basti ist ein freund von mir.

bin seit gestern schon in Köln, gibt schon geile spots hier, nur das wetter is grad mist.
hat denn jemand lust am montag mit mir fahren zu gehen ? mein flug geht erst dienstag.


----------



## Kinimod (11. November 2006)

Hi

Zwei, vielleicht drei, Darmstädter kommen auch.

@ Max 

Ich schick Dir gleich mal meine Telefonnummer, damit wir mal planen können wo und wann ich euch abhole.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. November 2006)

supi....die BS Crew ist schon hier.
Wir schlürfen hier grad zusammen nen Bier...oder 2...oder 3


----------



## KermitB4 (11. November 2006)

Grüß mal alle von mir Kami!

Wir sehen uns morgen, mit einer hoffentlich gehenden Bremse meinerseits !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (11. November 2006)

Also nach allen nur erdenklichen Problemen bei der montage meines Bremshebels....haben wir es nun geschafft aus 2 kaputten Hebeln einen ganzen zu friemeln!....und so wies aussieht hält das sogar!  

Also wenns morgen früh immernoch so aussieht bin ich dabei! 
Ich freu mich schon voll!.....dat wird die session...
hoffen wir das dass Wetter bisschen mitspielt! 

Martin


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2006)

Also Köln, wir fahren jetzt los, mach dich auf uns gefasst!!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. November 2006)

krasse session, hab glaub cih noch nie so viele trialer bei ner session gesehn. hoffe das bild und video material wir bald verarbeitet......


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2006)

BENNITTOO!

Man war das geeeeeeeeeeil! Der weite weg hat sich absolut rentiert! Muss aufjedenfall in FFM bei der Weihnachtssession wiederholt werden, und wehe ihr kommt nicht alle!

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (12. November 2006)

Ja war echt die Session des Jahres! 28-30 Leute! Echt geil!   

Und das monty vom Marco fährt sich echt gut!
(offizielles statement!) 

Nur doof das viele von uns net so richtig fit warn...gell marco?  

Na ja habe wiederholungsbedarf!

Und Kermit lass dein : "Beniiiiiiiiitoooo" stecken!.... 

martin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. November 2006)

war echt schön so viele bekannte gesichter mal wieder zu sehen, habe ja viele ewig nicht mehr gesehen. war auf jeden fall ein geiler Tag. In den top 3 der geilstren trialsessions ever ist diese auf jeden fall glandet.....
hoffe das die jahresabschlusssession in FFM, die x-mas session auch gut besucht ist.....

gruß Max


----------



## bikersemmel (13. November 2006)

Da kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen: die session war absolute Spitzenklasse. Habe wieder viele Leute kennengelernt und erkannt dass die Szene in Deutschland garnicht so klein ist.
thanks to: the internet, dass uns das ganze hat realisieren lassen. Man muss echt sagen.: ohne die Technik von heute, wären wir noch nicht so weit 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Fotos.

Also bis die Tage.

P.S. habt ihr auch so Muskelkater? bei mir ging gestern Abend garnichts mehr.
War völlig eingefrohren, überanstrengt und übermüdet. Wird Zeit dass wieder Sommer wird.

Piece out Semmel


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. November 2006)

war auf jeden Fall ne Menge los...aber wir haben es, wie sollte es auch anders sein, wiedermal Abends in Kölle übertrieben..und deshalb waren unser Fahrerischen Leistungen mehr so... mies... bis katastrophal  ausserdem will ich Sommer ;(


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2006)

Bei mir ging gestern abend schon noch was, ich bin noch eine runde zu hause bei mir getrialt.

Aber ihr fahrt ja auch etwas heftiger als ich 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. November 2006)

PROST!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. November 2006)

man man man, war echt ne geile session.
Hat mich gefreut so viele leute aus dem Forum auch mal live zu treffen, nun haben die namen hier auch gesichter 
Dafür hat es sich gelont aus Mallorca erzufliegen.

PS: Trialsrider hat sich endlich der bösen seite der macht zuewand. Für alle anderen 26"er da draussen: WIR KRIEGEN EUCH AUCH NOCH!


----------



## trialsrider (13. November 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> PS: Trialsrider hat sich endlich der bösen seite der macht zuewand. Für alle anderen 26"er da draussen: WIR KRIEGEN EUCH AUCH NOCH!



 Den Schwachsinn glaubst auch nur du! hehe.....
Jo Kami ich komm bald zu dir auf die Insel mim Mücke und dann
wirste ja sehen ob ich mim 26" oder 20" am start bin!  

maddin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. November 2006)

du wirst es nicht glauben...aber ich hab mir vor kurzem nen 26" gebraucht gekauft 

legen wir unseren 20" vs. 26" kampf beiseite..okay?


(wir wissen ja eh das 20" besser is)


----------



## Futzy (13. November 2006)

das war echt voll geil !!


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> du wirst es nicht glauben...aber ich hab mir vor kurzem nen 26" gebraucht gekauft
> 
> legen wir unseren 20" vs. 26" kampf beiseite..okay?
> 
> ...


das wäre ja total langweilig ohne euch beide also streithähne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. November 2006)

max will bilder....


----------



## trialsrider (13. November 2006)

martin auch...


----------



## DH Kierspe (13. November 2006)

ich auch weil mir nnoch was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (13. November 2006)

Jo mädelz die bilder folgen ca.... min ab jetzt ....    


ein bild als vorgeschmack..............







scheiss der server lest mich im stich brauch noch ca 2 std  upload musste neu starten 
hab auch die bilder roh reingetan hoffe das die gut sind 
video ist in bearbeitung folgt die tage...
(bitte nicht steinigen    )

SO JUNGZ NOCH 30MIN. ca viel Spass

hier der link für die bilder 
 BITTE WARTEN BILDFER AM UPLOAD DANKE


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2006)

also deathline ist 22:05 Uhr!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. November 2006)

Marco jetzt als mit Helm ? Wie uncool


----------



## andre35i (14. November 2006)

hallo leute wan kommt das viedeo...möchte es sehen...wen es schon da ist wo kann ich es mir an schauen???


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (22. November 2006)

Hey Männer

wie siehts mitm Video aus

bin schon ganz heiß drauf  

guß Matze


----------



## Futzy (27. November 2006)

hallöle   Ich bins henning
Ich hab da was vom nikolaustrial gehört !!  
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir einer mal die 
ganz genauen daten und abläufe sagen würde !!  

na dann ! bis denne Henning


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. November 2006)

boah leck mich fett. det video tut aba lange brauchen, ne.
isch will det jetzt sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (27. November 2006)

ich will auch!! dann zeig ich euch auch ein neues!!
mfg teo
ps: die homepage steht auch bald!!(ende der woche)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. November 2006)

hab ich was verpasst? oder wo verdammt nochmal ist dieses scheiss video?

PS: für alle die sich gefragt haben warum ich so schlecht drauf war in Kölle...lag daran das einige Wirbel nicht da saßen wo sie sollten... und ich somit nicht tief Atmen konnte...Aber den ChiroFreaks sei dank...ich kann wieder atmen... und auch wieder Fahrrad fahren...  hoffen wir es bleibt so


----------



## trialsrider (30. November 2006)

ja mensch beschwert euch net, wofür hatten wir denn die bs crew da und den Glotz wenn nicht zum filmen? ich habs ihm gesagt das er filmen soll aber dat is sooo ne faule socke!   Und wenn BSXL ja net fit war kann man auch net filmen....keine ahnung wer das video hat...gerüchten zufolge der herr mücke mir hat er davon noch nix gesagt!...also keine Ahnung....


----------



## Levelboss (1. Dezember 2006)

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Felix?sort=asc&order=Last+modified


----------



## V!RUS (1. Dezember 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Felix?sort=asc&order=Last+modified



Feinfein, aber machen deine Bremsen am Toxsin Geräusche?  



1:28   Steht dir, Martin.


----------



## BraVe´ (2. Dezember 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Feinfein, aber machen deine Bremsen am Toxsin Geräusche?





Ne das war doch diese mega Felge ^^... die hatte es schon hinter sich  

Naja mit bisschen gegentreten hats ja dann geklappt   

Mfg


----------

